#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-09-15
<Mauricio> como estan amigos tengo un problemita no encuentro ningun reproductor de bluray para ububto 10.4
<Mauricio> ayundenme porfavor
<Mauricio> recientemente instale ubunto 10.4 megusta y o me quiero pasar a windows pero si no consuigo un reproductor de bluray voy a tener que hacerlo
